# Mantis Tiller Question



## cat-face timber (Apr 27, 2013)

What do you think of the Mantis Tiller?
Who makes the 2-stroke engine?


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Apr 27, 2013)

I love mine, had it two years, unsure on who makes the motor

Sent via the computer in my 562xp


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 27, 2013)

TermiteBuffet said:


> I love mine, had it two years, unsure on who makes the motor
> 
> Sent via the computer in my 562xp



Great information!

Thanks!


----------



## Frank Boyer (Apr 28, 2013)

Look at the MM55 Stihl. A very good cultivator.


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 28, 2013)

Frank Boyer said:


> Look at the MM55 Stihl. A very good cultivator.



I will, thank you!


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 28, 2013)

I found this

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/45013.htm


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 28, 2013)

i bought my "power hoe" at TSC about 15 years ago.very similar to Mantis but a darn site cheaper.


----------



## mainewoods (Apr 28, 2013)

The wife has a 2 stroke Mantis tiller /cultivator. It has an Echo motor. The 4 stroke larger tillers I believe have a Honda engine. She has had it for 7 years and it has been trouble free. Fires on choke first pull -starts on no-choke 2nd pull every time.Been very reliable . I have dug holes until the engine was below ground level. Great for busting up sod so I can use my rear tine Troybilt .Perfect for cultivating in between rows and around plants, which was what she bought it for. It really does work like the add shows. We use it for many projects - handy little piece of equipment.


----------



## REJ2 (Apr 28, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> The wife has a 2 stroke Mantis tiller /cultivator. It has an Echo motor. The 4 stroke larger tillers I believe have a Honda engine. She has had it for 7 years and it has been trouble free. Fires on choke first pull -starts on no-choke 2nd pull every time.Been very reliable . I have dug holes until the engine was below ground level. Great for busting up sod so I can use my rear tine Troybilt .Perfect for cultivating in between rows and around plants, which was what she bought it for. It really does work like the add shows. We use it for many projects - handy little piece of equipment.



That is correct, 2 stroke is the Echo/Kioritz engine. Hondas on the four strokes, at least the ones ive seen. I own the 2 stroke model of Mantis.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 29, 2013)

I own both, the 2 stroke Mantis and the Honda mini, i've also used the stihl...

I like the Mantis better than the Stihl... 

The Mantis and the Honda are pretty much the same tiller other than the motor and the actual tilling tines.

The Mantis feels like it has a bit more power than the Honda, but i choose to use the Honda every time! It's just so much quieter and nicer to use.

Rob


----------

